# Sorry the Goat blew up:o)



## Powder keg (Dec 18, 2009)

Man my shop is a mess!!! Over the last few weeks I've been planing a bit of a clean sweep. I've been figuring out ways to make my shop better. I'm making storage. I'm making racks for different tools. And I'm throwing things away th_wtf1 :shrug: th_wwp Mainly junk I've been holding onto because I "might" need it. Nothing good though ;D I think I'm feeling woosey

I started by moving my bench away from the wall so I could finish it up. A buddy came over and we put up some OSB. I painted it white and we moved the bench back.







There was a bunch of space under my work bench that was being wasted. I saw some bins on the net somewhere on the net that had big rollers on the sides. I thought they would be the ticket. So I built some. I have a bunch of recycled wood that I'm using up)

My wife cut out all the pieces.






I glued and screwed them together.






Installed the wheels that my wife cut out of the wood. And started sorting my scrap.






I have a bunch of files and I like to have a few handy near the lathe. I saw some wood chisel racks that I thought would work good for my files. Here is what I came up with. Today I cut out the parts for 5 of them. I'm going to take one to work.






I've been looking for Ideas on the net and I found this that I liked. I have all the pieces ready to glue together tomorrow. I'm going to put power tools and extension cords up in them.






Around my mill my R8 collets were a mess.






I made a rack to hold them.






It works for drills to)






I'll post more later. If anyone has any storage Ideas please share)


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Powder looking good. It all takes time. I finally finished up putting all the walls in mine in the spring after my neck started feeling better....and I painted it. I still need to put something on the ceiling. What is that you used?


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing on the ceiling. Just open rafters. It is insulated though\o/


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice. I've seen that rafter-mounted swinging bookshelf thing, in a book of ideas for converted attics or lofts, or something... and it's been rattling around in my head ever since.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 18, 2009)

HAHA..I need to clean my glasses, I just looked again and it was the back of your garage door that I had seen..)


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm pretty frugal most of the time. I go to thrift stores to find deals or things I can use/modify for my shop. There are always one or two of those spring arm type lamps with the bases missing? I never pay more that a couple of bucks for them. I made up a few of these brackets to mount them to my wall.






When I made my head spacer for my mill, The light became useless most of the time. So today I added a light. I have an extra that I might add to the other side. I like a lot of light when I'm working.






I'm painting all my shelves and tool holders Safety OSHA Blue. I got a deal on it)


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the wheeled under-shelf storage. I have a bunch of dead space like that and no place to keep my bar stock.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 20, 2009)

Those roling storage bins are the best thing I've done so far!!! 

I didn't get as much done today as I had hoped. A Friend came over with some paying work 

This summer I had a Heat Treat Oven Donated to my shop. It doesn't work. But I think I know the problem. One of the connectors for one of the elements melted. I think I can fix it. It was a pretty good score!!! They are around $4500 new. Anyway, The Fridge that I got this summer has been resting on top of it because I didn't have any room for it anywhere else.






We found a spot under my workbench. I had to modify the shelf a little, but it fits and the door opens






That opened up some wall space for some much needed shelving. I have stools in the shop for items up high


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew that post would come in handy;o)






Hammers.






A spot for them. I have a couple of these placed throughout the shop)






Getting closer)


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 20, 2009)

That's an awfully large coffee stirrer.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that shop's looking good. I need one of your 'exploding goats' over here.




			
				dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> That's an awfully large coffee stirrer.


No kidding! I use a 6" scale or the depth rod of a 6" caliper, but I've never used a post drill to stir my coffee. :bow:


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 20, 2009)

A 6" scale is the most important tool in a machinists tool kit. You can stir coffee, spread peanut butter, wipe chips out of the way, Oh yea, you can measure stuff to ;D

I got a lot done around the place today. I have my overhead storage about ready to hang up. Here are a couple of the units ready to hang up. I have one that will hold my extension cords. And these two have my power tools.






I probably won't be able to find anything for a month Rof}


----------

